# Hoping to come to Chiang Mai



## willie22 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello to all! This is my first post and I hope I am in the correct area. I am looking for some guidance regarding a potential move to Chiang Mai. 

I have been living in The Philippines for almost six years now. As an American, I find working here to be difficult. Even teaching jobs are difficult to find.

My situation:

I am a young 65 year old male

I have my original college diploma with me (business admin) and it is legit.

I have a brief letter from the school system I taught in in the US confirming I did teach junior high school for two years. This letter is also legit.

No TELF or TESOL or the like.

I am currently receiving social security.

Now, my questions:

Are there opportunities for me to teach either business or English in Chiang Mai? I would like to find a proper school, for a reasonable wage. My intention would be to remain in Chiang Mai and remain with the same school. I realize that the wages will not be terrific, but with my retirement money each month (US$1,365) I am hoping to be on a solid footing.

Would a likely employer provide me with a work permit? 

I would hope to be able to afford about 10,000b per month rent (Hillside?).

I would be arriving with very little actual cash as I have been living hand to mouth for some time. I would probably need to rent something for much less until I found employment and several months income saved.

Any answers, suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.

willie22

PS I have never posted to a forum before and I hope I have done it correctly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

willie22 said:


> Hello to all! This is my first post and I hope I am in the correct area. I am looking for some guidance regarding a potential move to Chiang Mai.
> 
> I have been living in The Philippines for almost six years now. As an American, I find working here to be difficult. Even teaching jobs are difficult to find.
> 
> ...


I know an English guy in Chiang Mai who is in the process of opening a school in CM in partnership with a Thai. Experienced former headmaster in Hong Kong and various places around the world. Nice guy. Even if he hasn't a job I'm sure he would fill you in on the situation here.

Haven't got his email address right now but should be able to get it over the next couple of days.

Good luck
_____________________________http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------



## willie22 (Nov 14, 2008)

OK. I look forward to hearing soon. Thanks very much!
willie22


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You can't work for a government school as they cannot legally hire anyone who is over retirement age, which is 60. You should look for work at private international schools or private language schools. Since you were a certified teacher, TEFL or TESOL shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## profile (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes -- do note that even voluntary work is illegal without a work permit. These can be difficult to come by.


----------



## profile (Nov 21, 2008)

Forgot to say -- salaries are much better in Bangkok.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Have sent you private message with that email address. Apologies for delay, suffering from newborn daughter sleep-deprivation at the moment!

http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------



## profile (Nov 21, 2008)

You may not post urls


----------



## Brian Allen` (Dec 24, 2008)

*Chiang Mai*



willie22 said:


> Hello to all! This is my first post and I hope I am in the correct area. I am looking for some guidance regarding a potential move to Chiang Mai.
> 
> Hi there, Willie
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

That's pretty much how I feel about the place too Brian. But the Thais are cracking down, the 'visa on arrival' has just been limited to two weeks validity from land crossings such as Mai Sae so that really doesn't work any more (still a month if you fly in).

The retirement visa is no good if you want to work, and the other non-resident visas require varying sums to be deposited in a Thai bank for a couple of months before lodging the visa application... so it's not all plain sailing.

But what a great place to live, eh?


----------



## Brian Allen` (Dec 24, 2008)

"".... But what a great place to live, eh? "" 

Yep. And it is getting a bit more difficult to stay, its true -- but in my 48+ years-long flying career (and almost 47 years of regular Thailand visits) I've traveled to every corner of the globe and have still to find a country which provides a warmer or an easier welcome than does Thailand! 

And while I'm grateful I don't have to do it, there are lots here who live very well indeed on American Social (in)Security, which I believe might provide a good keen man the base he needs while he seeks a teaching job and a Work Permit. Whaddyah reckon? 

Love your site, by the way! 

Merry Christmas - Brian


----------



## willie22 (Nov 14, 2008)

*How to remain in Tailand????*



Brian Allen` said:


> "".... But what a great place to live, eh? ""
> 
> Yep. And it is getting a bit more difficult to stay, its true -- but in my 48+ years-long flying career (and almost 47 years of regular Thailand visits) I've traveled to every corner of the globe and have still to find a country which provides a warmer or an easier welcome than does Thailand!
> 
> ...


I really do want to come to Thailand for retirement and possible English teaching. I do not have the cash on hand for a retirement visa. A working visa appears to be my only option as the "visa-runs", if I understand correctly, is no long an option to remain on a permanant basis. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. Willie22


----------

